# Parsons jack russell terrier - free to a very good home.



## carronwalker (Oct 5, 2011)

It breaks my heart to have to write this but I reluctantly have to find my beautiful male PJRT a new home he has just turned 2 years old and he is the best friend you could wish for. Unfortunately I cannot keep him due to me not being able to trust him with my unborn child when she arrives. He gets on well with other dogs male or female. His parents are Ratters so he has that in his blood anything small that moves squirrells, cats etc he will go mental over also moths and flies. He is a high jumper too. But when he's at his best you couldn't ask for more, very loving he knows when he has been naughty, I just couldnt trust him around a baby.

So with this if you read this and know anyone who doesnt have children around alot also I feel he'd be at his best in the country or on a farm doing what he was bred to do. I dont want him to go to the wrong person but really need to rehome him ASAP.

If you are interested or need anything answering please do not hesitate to call me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are you, how long before your due, have you tried consulting a behaviorist, is up to date in injections, nuetered?

Good luck and I woulden't advertise him as free to good home incase you attract the wrong people.


----------



## carronwalker (Oct 5, 2011)

Hiya, Yeah I have contacted a behaviourist he's excellent in our area. We live in Shrewsbury Shropshire.

He's neutered, full vaccines up to date, microchipped.

I understand about the free business but I dont want to 'sell' my dog im due in November and just feel his temperament i would be looking over my shoulder closing doors him sneaking past. I have another dog here who is so docile its unbelievable. I believe that from his background being a ratter this has where its steamed from little things moving...he wants them lol.

I will be vetting anyone interested very thoroughly cause i could not bare knowing hes been harmed in any way.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

is he definitely a parsons? do you have papers
I owuld contact the breed club to see if they can help in the rehoming, they may even have people waiting for rehomes


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please get your dog into rescue. Scammers and dog traders prey on adverts like this and a rescue will be able to get your dog a 5* home.

Here are a few rescues in your area
Birch Hill Dog Rescue
Dogs Trust - Shrewsbury Centre
Blue Cross - Bromsgrove adoption centre


----------



## jase89 (Dec 10, 2011)

do you still have this dog, please call me from 10am today (sunday 11th) 07590115153


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jase89 said:


> do you still have this dog, please call me from 10am today (sunday 11th) 07590115153


I think the OP has probably rehomed the dog by now


----------

